# KA24 or SR20, who has the better transmission?



## cdixon311 (Feb 13, 2005)

I've been searching around and I can't find any kind of comparison between the two. I'll be replacing the trans soon, and keeping it automatic for now. I know that the SR20 is a direct bolt on, or at least should be, but is it a better option then the KA24?


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm assuming that the sr tranny is better. Considering it's made to handle 60-90 more hp.


----------



## cdixon311 (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm thinking that the SR20's tranny would be a better choice also. But on the other hand, as far as I can tell them may be the same. I may be able to get the SR20 tranny cheaper then the KA24's, that's why I'm trying to find which would be a better swap performance wise.


----------



## cdixon311 (Feb 13, 2005)

Does anyone know what the transmission numbers are on the KA24 and the SR20?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

cdixon311 said:


> I know that the SR20 is a direct bolt on, or at least should be,


Who told you that?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

S13 SR20DET tranny is the same as the 240SX tranny.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the internals are but are you sure the bellhousings are the same?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

The SR20 and KA24 transmissions are exactly the same, only difference is the bellhousings do not swap out.
The different bellhousing accomodate the different engines.
When it comes to price, I think the SR20 tranny would typically price higher because people who sell them consider SR20 stuff to be in high demand.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

there you go.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> The SR20 and KA24 transmissions are exactly the same


Not quite. 
Gear ratios 1 through 4 are the same.
The OD gear ratios are different.
0.838 on the SR
0.759 on the KA


----------

